# planting tool for emergents



## jerryt (May 16, 2001)

I am looking for a tool plant propagators use to plant emergents (very young seedlings). It's essentially a metal rod with a sharpened fork on the end. It allows the propagator to plant a young seedling with a straight root and clips off the J-shaped end.


----------



## Treeman14 (May 19, 2001)

You might try Terra Tech at http://www.terratech.net or A.M.Leonard at http://www.amleo.com


----------

